# White Fuzzy stuff all over my aquarium & cloudy water!?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

is it algae, is it over feeding?...
its like little tiny whitish/clear fuzz all over my tank glass, ornaments and gravel. and my waters cloudy. i can still see to the other end of the tank but its cloudy. ive got 3 eheim 2217s running on 90 gal (soon to be 180).

it almost looks like tiny newborn fish fry stuck to everything. itl happen for a week, then be crystal clear agian, then be cloudy and ill get tje fuzzy stuff back. been hapening for the past month.

i do feed my fish quite alot of pellets, but almost EVERYTHING gets eaten besides the odd pellets that fall into gravel area ( tank is gravel on one side, sand on the other) and im sure of it.

what is it!?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep your lights off for a week.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Are they hydra? if it is, then yes, you overfeed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

could it be diatoms?

go to here and see if it looks like anything. http://www.guitarfish.org/algae


----------

